# Heartgard question



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I give Heartgard every 45 days. On the day that I give it to him, do I count this as day one, or should I start counting the next day??


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Honestly, I don't think it matters that much. Just do 45 days approximately. One day over or under will not make a difference.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

DaneMama said:


> Honestly, I don't think it matters that much. Just do 45 days approximately. One day over or under will not make a difference.


I knew it didn't matter that much, just curious


----------

